# price of a Holland lop from a reputable breeder?



## kaja

Hello - newbie question.

How much should one expect to pay for an 8 week old Holland lop (will be altered & not shown) from a reputable breeder? 

I'm located in the midwest US and am hoping to buy 2-3 Holland lops from a local breeder with champion breeding stock who breeds for excellent temperament and structure.



I don't have any bunnies yet and pricing is rather confusing to me. :?


----------



## pamnock

Prices can range into the hundreds of dollars. I highly recommend educating yourself on type so that you will be spending your money wisely.

Pam


----------



## irishbunny

*kaja wrote: *


> Hello - newbie question.
> 
> How much should one expect to pay for an 8 week old Holland lop (will be altered & not shown) from a reputable breeder?
> 
> I'm located in the midwest US and am hoping to buy 2-3 Holland lops from a local breeder with champion breeding stock who breeds for excellent temperament and structure.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any bunnies yet and pricing is rather confusing to me. :?


It would cost alot, alot more then your average bunner.
If you are getting them fixed and only keeping them as pets? Does it really matter if it's a good standard or not? A pet holland lop would be alot cheaper.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

I agree with Gracie. 
If your not planning on showing, then why not get pet quality Hollands? They'll be a lot cheaper then champion stock with great structure and temperment. 

If the breeder has a website, could you post the link here? Also, why wouldn't you just ask the breeder how much s/he sells their rabbits for, if that is who you're planning on buying from? We won't know the price range that the breeder sells his/her stock for.  

Emily


----------



## murph72

You can buy a Holland from a breeder who has championship breeding stock without buying a championship quality bun. Those of us that breed bunnies for show also have buns available from the same litters that are more "pet quality" than "show quality." Where you might find a breeder that wants $60 for their show quality, they might only want half of that, for example, for a pet quality. Some breeders also sell pet bunnies without pedigrees, which you would not need as a pet owner and would save you on cost.

Since you are not looking to show or breed, you have no need for a rabbit that would be of the quality to put on a show table. You can also find plenty of nice Hollands that make great pets that aren't show quality per se. Hollands are a very docile breed and (IMO) make great pets due to their temperament. You don't need to have a championship line to have a great pet. Bone structure and other show features aren't what makes them nice pets. Most people looking for a pet don't know what qualities to look for in a show bun...which is fine, but you also shouldn't be paying a high price for a bun you have no intention of ever showing. JMO. Save the money to spoil the new bunny with. LOL


----------



## Happi Bun

Since you aren't interested in showing or breeding, why not adopt or rescue a Holland Lop? Check out Craigslist, your local rabbit rescues and shelters. 

:bunny24


----------



## bunnybunbunb

It depends on where you live and your "connections". I bought a pair of holland lops at 10 weeks old the first of the year. Payed $50 for the pair with pedigrees. This weekend I bought a pair of holland lops with much greater type and pedigree for only $20 for both. If you find a breeder that is downsizing you are likely to find better prices, also.


----------



## kaja

Thank you everyone for replying. Due to being a novice I have plenty to learn and was not as clear as I could've been... Also I've mentally transposed some basic standards of ethical/reputable breeding practices of dogs onto rabbits, which further muddied the waters of what I meant to say/ask since they differ.
:headsmack (Nonetheless I've gotten good answers.)




> Those of us that breed bunnies for show also have buns available from the same litters that are more "pet quality" than "show quality."


Pet quality is what I'm after. Temperament is the most important factor to me, and at least for my first pair, I do want to go through a breeder. Depending on how things go, I may be interested in getting more involved with the breed - either showing or rescuing.

I wasn't sure if it was permitted to post links to individual breeders pages and ask about them here - this is prohibited on the other 2 pet boards I visit. Also, I'd kind of rather not start a discussion about a specific breeder who might or might not be on the board.


Anyhow... the posts here have given me a sense of what prices should be.


----------



## pamnock

I was pressed for time and didn't read your original post very well, so I didn't see that you were looking for pet quality.

We generally sell our pet quality Hollands for $25-$30. 



Pam


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

I agree with Pam. My pet quality Hollands are around $25-30. They are still well-bred and most reputable breeders guarantee temperament on pet rabbits and only choose to sell mild tempered rabbits as pets. The only difference between pet and show quality is that they may have a disqualification, like a miscolored toenail, or they may not have show quality type, like having longer ears than preferred.


----------



## tori

Hello. I come from the dog show world as well and I have learned that rabbits are very different lol Also, rabbits are more bred for a certain physical trait, such as color in Dutches, rather than a certain temperment as with dogs. But even if you adopt you should be able to spend some time with the bun to see if their temperment matches what you are looking for


----------



## kaja

Good stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## stefanie9280

So I know everyone was answering regarding pet quality prices. I am looking to breed a pair of holland lops but I can not find prices anywhere online or purebred breeders anywhere in my area. Do the parents have to be pedigree with papers to breed and charge for the bunnies. I come from dog and cat world so I'm still a little unsure how the selling process works for breeding rabbits.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

stefanie9280 said:


> So I know everyone was answering regarding pet quality prices. I am looking to breed a pair of holland lops but I can not find prices anywhere online or purebred breeders anywhere in my area. Do the parents have to be pedigree with papers to breed and charge for the bunnies. I come from dog and cat world so I'm still a little unsure how the selling process works for breeding rabbits.


You should not breed rabbits because the rabbit population is already so overflowed. There are *hundreds* of adorable rabbits in rescues that will never have a loving home. If you are wanting baby bunnies, look into fostering for a local rabbit rescue.


----------



## majorv

Theo said:


> You should not breed rabbits because the rabbit population is already so overflowed. There are *hundreds* of adorable rabbits in rescues that will never have a loving home. If you are wanting baby bunnies, look into fostering for a local rabbit rescue.



This is the rabbitry sub forum, so your advice is kind of inappropriate here


----------



## majorv

stefanie9280 said:


> So I know everyone was answering regarding pet quality prices. I am looking to breed a pair of holland lops but I can not find prices anywhere online or purebred breeders anywhere in my area. Do the parents have to be pedigree with papers to breed and charge for the bunnies. I come from dog and cat world so I'm still a little unsure how the selling process works for breeding rabbits.



It depends on why your breeding the rabbits. Are you breeding for show? If so, it’s more important to get the best quality doe you can. Your breeding pair should come with a pedigree or you won’t know your rabbits’ background. I don’t breed Hollands but someone else might be able to help. You could also go to the ARBA website and find Holland breeders in your area. There is a national breed club for Hollands and you could email one listed in your area/state for information.


----------

